# Just Made My First Video Call on My Smartphone, and Now My Screen is Dark



## SeaBreeze (Dec 24, 2020)

Both my husband and I have Moto E5 Play phones and Consumer Cellular provider.  The phones already had a DUO app installed, so today I set them up to make video calls.  I did this thinking if one of us ended up in the hospital and couldn't have visitors, we may need to communicate this way....just thinking ahead.   

So, we did have a very short call, and all the time my screen was very dark and we were both on speakerphone also.  His phone was normal brightness during the call.  Even after we hung up, my phone screen was really dark and hard to see.  I shut it down and restarted, same thing, still dark.

I have used the phone with speaker on in the past without video, and there was no change in brightness, so the speaker shouldn't be the issue.  Any thoughts?


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 26, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> Both my husband and I have Moto E5 Play phones and Consumer Cellular provider.  The phones already had a DUO app installed, so today I set them up to make video calls.  I did this thinking if one of us ended up in the hospital and couldn't have visitors, we may need to communicate this way....just thinking ahead.
> 
> So, we did have a very short call, and all the time my screen was very dark and we were both on speakerphone also.  His phone was normal brightness during the call.  Even after we hung up, my phone screen was really dark and hard to see.  I shut it down and restarted, same thing, still dark.
> 
> I have used the phone with speaker on in the past without video, and there was no change in brightness, so the speaker shouldn't be the issue.  Any thoughts?



Merry Post Xmas SB. It seems the more things of convenience advance in technology the more we become inconvenienced by it's complexity. It is what it is I guess.

So without any further adieu here ya go:

https://support.motorola.com/us/en/products/cell-phones/moto-e-family/moto-e5-play

I hope this helped. Have a happy and prosperous New Year


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 26, 2020)

Might try checking your Settings menu brightness level.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 26, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> Might try checking your Settings menu brightness level.


Thanks AC, I did see that the adaptive brighness was set to ON, when I turned it off everything went back to normal brightness.  

Thank you FastTrax for your reply, and a Merry Post Xmas to you too!


----------



## Mike (Dec 26, 2020)

Great place for help here I have found.

I use WhatsApp for video calls Seabreeze.

Mike.


----------

